# 33 BMW dealers honored as 2013 Centers of Excellence. Is your dealer one of them?



## AWCoupe (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's three years in a row for Ridgefield and Bridgeport, CT. Pretty impressive. I bought my car from Ridgefield and have it serviced in Bridgeport. Both pro shops. I'm pretty sure they are owned by the same guy. Looks like he and his team "gets" it. Congrats!


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess one of my dealers is on the list - I bought my 5'er from Schomp BMW of Highlands Ranch, Highlands Ranch CO - personally, I think COs BMW in Loveland has *better* customer service then Schomp but that does not mean that I received bad service from Schomp in any way at all (apart from having to drive down there to get my mats which they took out) - but my chosen dealers is a much smaller dealer than Schomp.

Schomp not a bad dealer at all - I just prefer COs - but who wouldn't when COs is 12 miles away and Schomp is 55 or so miles?!?

Of the 3 dealers in Denver/Boulder area - my experiences with Schomp is the best in my opinion second place only to COs. I am surprised that COs isn't on the list - but if volume has anything to do with it... that would be by Schomp gets the award in CO - they are the largest BMW dealer in the state by a long way.

There is one dealer on that list I tried to buy two cars from - one a BMW - the other a different marque - I'd never give them time again I don't think... maybe I don't look like a BMW buyer to them... :dunno:


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

You have got to be kidding me... Perillo BMW? That's the worst dealership I have ever been to! I called 14 times before I could finally talk to my SA, and he is a complete asshole to start with! If they are on the list I would hate to see what dealerships that aren't on the list are like...


----------



## Izzy JP (Mar 5, 2013)

Dear BMW750IMMIA,

Where do I start, I apologize that you had such a bad experience with us. We monitor forums like this and appreciate your feedback, whether it is positive or not so positive. It gives us the opportunity to hear your voice and make improvements based on your feedback. The Perillo family takes Customer Service very seriously and we are constantly working on delivering a world class experience to each and every one of our customers. I did have a chance to speak with Joe Perillo Jr., who was also concerned with your experience, if you would like we can have a conference call with him or you can contact me directly. My name is Israel and my e-mail address is [email protected]. Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Izzy JP said:


> Dear BMW750IMMIA,
> 
> Where do I start, I apologize that you had such a bad experience with us. We monitor forums like this and appreciate your feedback, whether it is positive or not so positive. It gives us the opportunity to hear your voice and make improvements based on your feedback. The Perillo family takes Customer Service very seriously and we are constantly working on delivering a world class experience to each and every one of our customers. I did have a chance to speak with Joe Perillo Jr., who was also concerned with your experience, if you would like we can have a conference call with him or you can contact me directly. My name is Israel and my e-mail address is [email protected]. Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.


I sent an email to you. Thank you for listening to my complaint


----------



## G750i (Dec 24, 2012)

I have never been to Bpt or Ridgefield. I am mainly a customer of Greenwich and Darien and I am not suprised they are not on this list. I will have to try Ridgefield sometime.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol - Perillo was the dealer I was referring to as well. I called about a CPO E92 a few years ago *and* a used Porsche and was treated like a 2nd class citizen on each call. I even visited their showroom on a trip to chi
Town on business and the experience was - shall we say - underwhelming. I'm on my second bimmer now and if perillo was the only dealer in the nation with the next car I wanted - I'd probably keep looking before wasting a long distance phone call. :dunno:


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

wyb said:


> Lol - Perillo was the dealer I was referring to as well. I called about a CPO E92 a few years ago *and* a used Porsche and was treated like a 2nd class citizen on each call. I even visited their showroom on a trip to chi
> Town on business and the experience was - shall we say - underwhelming. I'm on my second bimmer now and if perillo was the only dealer in the nation with the next car I wanted - I'd probably keep looking before wasting a long distance phone call. :dunno:


Pretty much if you walk in there and your looking for a car under 75k, your probably going to have to start a fire to get someone's attention. Its unreal.


----------



## bmw330ci04 (Jun 9, 2012)

where is Knauz BMW in Lake Bluff, IL? They are definitely better than Perillo, and dont store their cars within a foot of each other, not to mention their customer service is way better.


----------



## PoweredByM (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol you guys are right about Pirillo, I love BMW Of Orland Park, IL


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Four people on here don't like Perillo? I don't see how they could possibly make this list. I got an apology email from the owner, wasn't sincere at all. It was automated I am pretty sure and when I responded I never got a response. Why would I even consider this place after another slap in the face?


----------



## PoweredByM (Dec 12, 2011)

Eh, I got my E90 From Orland Park anyway; my Z3 came from a private sale.. Never stepping foot in Pirillo again.


----------



## alandf (Dec 1, 2009)

Purchased my535 at BMW of the Main Line, Bala Cynwyd PA . Without a doubt a quality outfit. Sales people and service staff were all knowledgeable and attentive. 
Alan F


----------



## Blauthor (Dec 8, 2005)

To my elation, I'm delighted to see that BMW (Tisher) of Silver Spring, MD didn't make this prestigious list. It is the worst after sale customer service I've ever encountered. I drove out an never heard a thing from them since. Thankfully, there are other dealers in the area and I choose BMW of Alexandria as my servicing facility and they deserve the recognition bestowed upon them through this award. I have never been so satisfied with SA's attention to provide the utmost possible best service that can be provided. Thanks, BMW of Alexandria a well deserved honor and to be in the top 10 is a really great honor.


----------



## alandf (Dec 1, 2009)

alandf said:


> Purchased my535 at BMW of the Main Line, Bala Cynwyd PA . Without a doubt a quality outfit. Sales people and service staff were all knowledgeable and attentive.
> Alan F


BTW: Previous BMW's were purchased and serviced at West German BMW in Fort Washington, PA. Their service department was responsive and excellent. this included the service writers,lead mechanic and the service manager. All quality people. 
That said, when my 2011 needed to be replaced because of an accident, the sales department was difficult, intractable,stubborn and elitist. I obviously went elsewhere.


----------



## moonriver (May 7, 2010)

*Schaeffer BMW - Wilmington, NC*

While admitting that I am in the glow of one month of ownership of this BMW, I have to say that Schaeffer earned its position in the list of celebrated dealers. Straight talk, enthusiasm from all departments, and a fair deal on price and trade. That is a formula for attracting and keeping customers.


----------



## moonriver (May 7, 2010)

*Schaeffer BMW - Wilmington, NC*

While admitting that I am in the glow of one month of ownership of this BMW, I have to say that Schaeffer earned its position in the list of celebrated dealers. Straight talk, enthusiasm from all departments, and a fair deal on price and trade. That is a formula for attracting and keeping customers.


----------



## Mikes328xi (Mar 24, 2013)

I am actually working on getting my 3 series from BMW of Newport #3. They are phenomenal. Great to work with, no pressure, guilt free test drive and are so nice. Anyone in Mass, RI or CT should definitely go there.


----------



## tybay (May 3, 2013)

Anyone know the criteria used to award these dealerships? Is it purely based on sales? Or combo sales and service?


----------



## moonriver (May 7, 2010)

My understanding is that the awards are based on some combination of sales and service.


----------



## SC-Caniac (May 11, 2013)

*Awesome Sales Experience*

Our local dealership, Rick Hendrick BMW in Charleston, made the list and after our recent sales experience, I agree. If you're in the area, visit Rick Hendrick BMW and ask for Stephen Clinch. He's a young salesman and is knowledgable about the vehicles. He doesn't give you the run around and follows up promptly to requests via phone or email. I feel like he was working on our behalf to help get us the best deal. We purchased two 2013 vehicles from them.

SC-Caniac


----------



## kloftus1044 (May 8, 2013)

Bought my first ever BMW, a 2010 135i, from Schomp in Highlands Ranch. I'd driven a few cars there last fall but they didn't have exactly what I wanted until a couple of weeks ago. The staff are very proud of receiving such an award from BMW. And from what I've experienced so far, they are very deserving of such an accolade.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll add to this list, the only reason why BMW of Austin is on there is probably for profitability. Their prices are outrageous since they're the only BMW center around, I guess until people have another alternative they will keep screwing people over left and right.


----------

